# 210.60(B)



## dcspector (Mar 11, 2010)

How are we interpreting (sounds simple doesn't it) "permanent furniture layout" is it set in place loosley or flat out fixed / bolted down "as in can't move it" ? Thanks having a debate with an A/E firm. This is pertaining to Dorm units at one of our major college campus's here in The District.


----------



## peach (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: 210.60(B)

most residential (even single family) anymore have the rooms laid out (small) that there is only one logical place for the furniture.

Having said that and having lived in a dorm (900 years ago), we always boosted one bed perpendicular to the bottom one, and braced on the window sill and dresser... to make room for the little refrigerator.. and well.. beer.


----------



## north star (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: 210.60(B)

*If the minimum number of receptacles required by 210.60(B) are installed elswhere in the room / area, then*

*the "permanent furniture layout"  is,  IMO, mute!     If they are not providing the minimum number of*

*required recptacles in the rest of the room / area,  then the "permanent furniture layout" discussion is*

*vital to meeting this article requirements  ( i.e. - the furniure would have to be so installed so as to "NOT'*

*be moveable and thus not meeting the letter of the requirement  )*

*Like peach said, it's almost "anything goes" in regard to dorm room designs.*


----------



## dcspector (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: 210.60(B)

Peach thanks for your reply. Answered like a true politician.  :roll: This post was more of a general consensus. Thanks "all" My answer and response is bolt the furniture down and that will be my answer to the RFI.


----------



## peach (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: 210.60(B)

looking at the layout in question.. there is a fixed desk area.. and no where to move the bed.

In hotels, usually, the only "fixed" thing is the headboard.. you can move the bed around...

If the furniture is provided by the institution, it's permanent.. I think..


----------



## jar546 (Dec 1, 2018)

Bump:

I wonder how the opinions have changed over the past 8 years........


----------

